# rhinestone software



## buckwildtees (Mar 5, 2009)

can anyone tell me the names of some software programs that will cut the holes in the vinyl useing a plotter for the placement of the rhinestones.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Digital art solutions has the smart stencil program, also I think Roland has one. I am looking at getting the one from digital art solutions, as it looks really user friendly and I love the smart designer and cutting program I already have from them. if you go to digitalartsolutions.com, I believe they have videos of how it works that you can watch.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you are looking for dedicated software to make the designs, I am aware on only one...Roland's R-Wear but I think it will only work with the Roland engraver...or maybe it will let you cut/paste into cut studio if you have a vinyl cutter. I have not tried that as I no longer have a GX24. Search the forum there are some posts on making templates manually using Corel Draw.
I have both the Roland Engraver (using a dedicated engraver) and Digital Arts system (using a compatible vinyl cutter). If you are starting from scratch, the cost is about the same...around 5k or so. The both have advantages
For the Roland you cut the designs in a hard board..so the templates may last longer. The machine will also do engraving on metal....downside..limited to 12x9 size design
For the Digital Arts system...you can cut a design as wide as your cutter and as long as your cutter will accurately track and with a vinyl cutter you can expand business into signs, banners etc. downside..the templates must be put on a hard surface backing.


----------



## erus37 (Jul 18, 2007)

whats the name for the one fro DAS?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Its called smart stencil.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

BobbieLee....you are half right ..the DAS system is called Stone Stencils....you can find it at Rhinestone Setting System

For those interested in the process...go to the URL above and watch some interesting video on the system


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

ok my bad  Thanks for correcting me charles hehe.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I will have a brand new software in my hands this week for cutting templates,, it is not rolands or Das, I will give a report when i get the software and learn it, 
sandy jo


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

Charles,
Will the DAS Software work with my Graphtech Cutter? I hate the thought of buying another cutter when I just got a new replcement from the manufacturer.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't know anything about the graphtec cutter.. maybe DAS would answer..call them at their 800# and ask for Katie Owens...she is pretty good about the system...but even if you own a cutter, the DAS system might not be that much cheaper, if any, than the Eagle Ultraforce which Sandy Jo seems to like. She is only one I know of that has the system....Assuming you own a cutter, the DAS system requires SmartCutPro 2..about $1300, CorelDraw...about $400, Stone stencil software..about $500 and owning SmartDesigner is recommended...another $600 or so.. but you do get some vinyl, stones etc...but this totals around $2800 So far that is what I come up with...so if you sold your cutter for $500 and got the Eagle Ultraforce, the upgrade cost would only be $200-$300 more or so...Assuming my figures are correct and include all you need and assuming the Eagle Ultraforce is $3499...but actually my opinion is worth what you pay...nothing!


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I had asked them about using my graphtec cutter with their system and they said it wouldn't be a problem. I believe the only name brand cutters they don't work with is the ioline. I am pretty sure that is what they had said. But they did tell me my graphtec would be fine


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Charles, I do not agree with , I value your opinions are priceless,and extremely valuable.
sandy jo
if anyone else has the eagle, please speak up, i am waiting for someone esle to speak up that got it at the florida show...
I would love a network, buddy,,,,,


----------



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

I have the softare from DAS and use it with my Roland and have no problem. It was easy to use and I have already made all my money back plus in less then 2 months.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Lisa...what blade are you using?...maybe I did not have my machine setup correctly


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

I thought the eagles software was proprietary and you couldnt purchase it seperately. (from what roger told me over th phone) so even if they did want to go that way they couldnt withought the whole package. he said it was specifically because thy didnt want the headache of trouble shooting other machines.



sjidohair said:


> I will have a brand new software in my hands this week for cutting templates,, it is not rolands or Das, I will give a report when i get the software and learn it,
> sandy jo


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

I was quoted 2500 a few months a go without the cutter. If i add th cutter is start at 4k and that doesnt include corel OR smardesigner so thats another grand on top of that. So for das starting brand new its about 5 grand. they will probably give like a discount so you will probably be looking at 4500/4750 + shipping to start with the das.

if you already have corell and a cutter you will be about 2500 and add another 700 if you want smart designer (which is recommended) Now i am not a salesman just saying around where i was quoted price was. 




charles95405 said:


> I don't know anything about the graphtec cutter.. maybe DAS would answer..call them at their 800# and ask for Katie Owens...she is pretty good about the system...but even if you own a cutter, the DAS system might not be that much cheaper, if any, than the Eagle Ultraforce which Sandy Jo seems to like. She is only one I know of that has the system....Assuming you own a cutter, the DAS system requires SmartCutPro 2..about $1300, CorelDraw...about $400, Stone stencil software..about $500 and owning SmartDesigner is recommended...another $600 or so.. but you do get some vinyl, stones etc...but this totals around $2800 So far that is what I come up with...so if you sold your cutter for $500 and got the Eagle Ultraforce, the upgrade cost would only be $200-$300 more or so...Assuming my figures are correct and include all you need and assuming the Eagle Ultraforce is $3499...but actually my opinion is worth what you pay...nothing!


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Charles,
I cut alot of glitter. Hot Fix Films has a very, very thick glitter. I spoke w/them directly, and they advised me to only use a 60 degree blade. That is why I thought my Graphtec would cut that template material. I want to get some template material and try it out. Where can I buy that material? Don't worry, doesn't mean I won't be interested in buying templates! Time is my enemy, but I do have a friend who is interested in a rhinestone system also. thank you!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

It should cut it...the thing that I was probably doing wrong when I had the Roland was the offset...or maybe the downforce...or a combination..

If you have a large sign shop nearby...see if they have sandblast resist..something around 75mm thick and see if it will cut that..if so ...should work


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

i didn't finish my post. i don't change blades. i have had the best luck since i leave the 60 in there. the hot fix film tech said he cuts all of their materials on a graphtec and leaves a 60 in his machine at all times. once i did that, i haven't had any trouble. i don't believe there is any difference in the price either. i will check out that material at a sign shop nearby or sign outlet. thanks.


----------



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

I use the regular 60 blade no problem. I just have to put my force on like 240. haven't had any problems at all.


----------

